# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ta freskojmë kujtesën  Doket dhe zakonet nëpër trevat tona

## projekti21_dk

Në kohën e sotme disa nga doket dhe zakonet tona sikur janë zbehur, për të mos thënë nuk funksionojnë më. Disa vërtet është mirë që nuk janë më aktive.

Kur hapa temën Oda drenicake vetë lexuesit me shkrimet e tyre qenë ata që më kujtuan të hap një temë të re ku mund të shkruajnë shqiptarët e gjithë trevave shqiptare.

Ju mund të shkruani ta zëmë, si festohej shëngjergji në trevën tuaj, festa të ndryshme fetare, pastaj mund të shkruani si bëheshin fejesat e martesat në trevën tuaj, këngë të ndryshme rituale e të punës, ninulla ose këngë të djepit, roli i odave ( dhomat e miqve ) në trevën tuaj, edhe biseda edukative ku vihen në tehun e kritikës të metat etj, etj... besoj se ju do të plotësoni edhe me të tjera, meqë mua për momentin nuk po më kujtohen të gjitha.

Unë më poshtë po bëj një përshkrim të shkurtër të disa zakoneve në trevën  e Drenicës, nga ato që më kanë ngelur në mendje. Nuk do të zgjerohem, por ky le të jetë si shembull si mund të filloni:

Fejesa: Deri vonë në Drenicë fejesat bëheshin me mblesëri ( mësitni ). I zoti i shtëpisë- babai a dikush g afamilja ia vinte syrin një vajze për djalin e tyre. Atëherë ata zgjidhnin një njeri i cili do të shkonte të kërkonte atë vajzë. Dhe natyrisht mësiti/mblesësi kishte çmimin e vet për punën që do kryente....

Dasma: Nuk do të flas në detale për dasmën, por do të flas për disa nga këngët që këndoheshin. Ta zëmë në shtëpinë e djalit më mëngjes këndohej:
Na u nis darsma për me u nis,
Për hajr tkoftë o i zoti i shtëpisë...

Në shtëpinë e nuses, shoqet do ta këndonin vajzën që do bëhej nuse:
A di motër kur tvogla ishim
Lujshum bashkë edhe rrishim
Edhe kur u rritem të mëdha
Lidhem besën kurrë mos me u nda
Po ti motër besën e theve
Shpinën neve ti na e ktheve
Ktheve shpinën msheft po kesh
Ntesha tgrave qysh je vesh ...

Ka qenë zakon ta zëmë, kur kanë shkuar ta marrin nusen, të shaheshin bullat/krushkat:
Dil e kqyrni kush asht nkerr
Dy qupina e ni kanzerr ( konzervë )

Ose
Po vinë kerret ma baskija
Hypni-zhdrypni oj xharija.

Këta shembuj ishin vetëm sa për të ju orientuar në punën tuaj të mëtejme.

Shkrimet tuaja do të mesin dokument i një kohe të kalur që ndoshta në një të ardhme të afërt për brezat e sotëm dhe për ata që do të vinë pa mëdyshje do të jetë interesant dhe mbase edhe mund të thotnë: bah, si paskan jetuar gjyshërit tanë!

Do të ishte mirë që secili që mer pjesë me shkrime të shënojë krahinën nga vie, p.sh. Drenicë, Shalë, Dukagjin, Shkodër, Lunxhëri etj

Na vaftë mbarë!

----------


## Zonja

> Në kohën e sotme disa nga doket dhe zakonet tona sikur janë zbehur, për të mos thënë nuk funksionojnë më. Disa vërtet është mirë që nuk janë më aktive.
> 
> Kur hapa temën Oda drenicake vetë lexuesit me shkrimet e tyre qenë ata që më kujtuan të hap një temë të re ku mund të shkruajnë shqiptarët e gjithë trevave shqiptare.
> 
> Ju mund të shkruani ta zëmë, si festohej shëngjergji në trevën tuaj, festa të ndryshme fetare, pastaj mund të shkruani si bëheshin fejesat e martesat në trevën tuaj, këngë të ndryshme rituale e të punës, ninulla ose këngë të djepit, roli i odave ( dhomat e miqve ) në trevën tuaj, edhe biseda edukative ku vihen në tehun e kritikës të metat etj, etj... besoj se ju do të plotësoni edhe me të tjera, meqë mua për momentin nuk po më kujtohen të gjitha.
> 
> Unë më poshtë po bëj një përshkrim të shkurtër të disa zakoneve në trevën  e Drenicës, nga ato që më kanë ngelur në mendje. Nuk do të zgjerohem, por ky le të jetë si shembull si mund të filloni:
> 
> Fejesa: Deri vonë në Drenicë fejesat bëheshin me mblesëri ( mësitni ). I zoti i shtëpisë- babai a dikush g afamilja ia vinte syrin një vajze për djalin e tyre. Atëherë ata zgjidhnin një njeri i cili do të shkonte të kërkonte atë vajzë. Dhe natyrisht mësiti/mblesësi kishte çmimin e vet për punën që do kryente....
> ...


    oo  Adem  po na knaqe me këtë  kangë.  
Lus  Zotin që zemra  e  yte te kendon gjithmon,  se ma  lkune mallin e kahershem, pse i kam kendue vet këto kangë   kafe dy ja po ma  e mir  u kan jeta moti se sa  sot.

Me rrespekt   nga  Zonja e Malsisi.

----------


## Zonja

Do të ishte mirë që secili që mer pjesë me shkrime të shënojë krahinën nga vie, p.sh. Drenicë, Shalë, Dukagjin, Shkodër, Lunxhëri etj

Na vaftë mbarë![/QUOTE]
    oo  Adem  po na knaqe me këtë  kangë.  
Lus  Zotin që zemra  e  yte te kendon gjithmon,  se ma  lkune mallin e kahershem, pse i kam kendue vet këto kangë   kafe dy ja po ma  e mir  u kan jeta moti se sa  sot.

Me rrespekt   nga  Zonja e Malsisi.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Do të ishte mirë që secili që mer pjesë me shkrime të shënojë krahinën nga vie, p.sh. Drenicë, Shalë, Dukagjin, Shkodër, Lunxhëri etj
> 
> Na vaftë mbarë!


    oo  Adem  po na knaqe me këtë  kangë.  
Lus  Zotin që zemra  e  yte te kendon gjithmon,  se ma  lkune mallin e kahershem, pse i kam kendue vet këto kangë   kafe dy ja po ma  e mir  u kan jeta moti se sa  sot.

Me rrespekt   nga  Zonja e Malsisi.[/QUOTE]

Mirëseerdhe Zonja e Malësisë.
Të faleminderit për këto fjalë kaq të bukura e të zgjedhura.

Por po vazhdoj edhe pak, se na ke mbetur pak borxh, por atë do ta them pak më ndryshe.

Më kujtohet si fëmijë, nëpër dasma e kënagjeqe, kur donin dikujt t'i thoshin se duhet të dalë të kërcejë, e këndonin:

Prej maqinës na u këput peni,
Kësaj "filanës" i met reni!

Ma merr mendja se e kuptove, meqë besoj ta kesh dëgjuar këtë këngë, por për të tjerët po e sqaroj se me këtë desha të të them, se ti e ke rendin tash të na shkruash dicka nga ajo koha e bukur siç thua ti.

Përshëndetje të përzemërta,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në lirikën popullore vend meritor, e që është mjaft voluminoze, zënë këngët e dashurisë. Në këngët e dashurisë shprehet dashuria e dy të rinjve duke bërë pershkrime shumë të bukura. Pra, në këto këngë djali i këndon vajzës apo vjza i këndon djalit duke shprehur ndjenjat e veta. Unë nuk do të zgjatem teorikish për këto këngë, por do të paraqes një këngë dashurie, pak më ndryshe nga ç'kemi dëgjuar, kur dy të reja zihen për një djalë:

*Unë jaranin ta kam marrë*

Dy të mira në ni mahallë,
i kanë çardaqet ballë  për ballë,
për gjithë ditë therren me fjalë:
- Unë jaranin ta kam marrë,
djalë të ri e kangatar,
trim për pushkë azgan me fjalë!..........

                                                                   Drenicë

Vazhdoni tashti ju dhe tregoni krahinën ku këndohet akëcila këngë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Kur para pak çastesh e vizitova këtë temë u mrekullova nga interesimi juaj për të lexuar gjithë atë që është paraqitur para jush. Janë vetëm katër postime dhe ka 388 lexime, që sipas një matematike të thjeshtë i bie 97 lexime për cdo postim.

Nga ana tjetër më kapi siklet, pse gjithë ky interesim për t'i lexuar, ndërkaq postimet tuaja mungojnë. Besoj në të ardhmen do të tregoheni më të zellshëm.

Sot do të trajtoj një dicka tjetër - *fjalë me rrotulla* i themi popullorce ( mbase dikush që nuk i pëlqen kjo shprehje do të thoshte *aluzion*), e thënë *tërthorazi* ose sic njihet në trevën e Drenicës: *mesele*.

Pra, meseleja është një ndodhi që tregohet me gojë; tregim me gojë, zakonisht dëfryes; histori e shkurtër e me kuptim alegorik.

Po kalonin dy vajza me të njëtin djalë, pa ditur për këtë. Ai quhej Hasan. Pas një kohe e morën vesh këtë dhe një ditë, njëra që ta thumbonte atë tjerën po i thotë:
- Mue Hasni më ka thanë "Je e bukur si andrra"
Kjo tjetra, për t'iu hakmarrë kësaj iu përgjigj:
- Valla mue Hasani më ka thanë "Qe disa ditë jam tue pa andrra të këqija".

----------


## projekti21_dk

*NJERIU VDES TRI HERË* 
Ishin kanë tubue pleqtë e Kosovës n'Deçan. Ni plak e veti bajraktarin e Llaushës: 
_- Hajde me na kallxue dishka , bajraktar._ 
Ky foli: 
_- He, - tha - more pleq, kur e kem zotin e shpisë me vedi, nuk e kemi zakon me folë na mashkujt tjerë para tij. 
- Ka e keni të zotin e shpisë ? 
- E kem Ramadan Shabanin. 
- Qet hundmadh, a ? 
- Po . 
- Hë, ti hunmadhi i Kosovës, me na kallxue sa herë des njeri ? 
- Njeri des tri herë në jetë të vet,_ - u përgjegji Ramadani:
_- Deka e parë është kur t' ja marrin djemt zotshpllakin; e dyta dekë është kur ja mshelin dallap e sanak e s' ka me shka me i nderue miq e dashamirë. Deka e tretë është për njeriun kur nuk e nerojnë shpija as kojshija. 
- Kur des taman, at'herë nrron jetë._

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *NJERIU VDES TRI HERË* 
> Ishin kanë tubue pleqtë e Kosovës n'Deçan. Ni plak e veti bajraktarin e Llaushës: 
> _- Hajde me na kallxue dishka , bajraktar._ 
> Ky foli: 
> _- He, - tha - more pleq, kur e kem zotin e shpisë me vedi, nuk e kemi zakon me folë na mashkujt tjerë para tij. 
> - Ka e keni të zotin e shpisë ? 
> - E kem Ramadan Shabanin. 
> - Qet hundmadh, a ? 
> - Po . 
> ...


*Përshëndetje të veçanta mik i nderuar Adem Gashi...
Përgëzime për temën e hapur, interesante, e dobishme (sidomos për brezat e rinj), e në anën tjetër, drenica ka se çka të tregoj...
Suksese në vijim (sinqerisht sot e pash, dhe menjëherë e me shumë kënaqësi i lexova të gjitha postime), do të gjej edhe unë diçka ineresante për temën e hapur...

Edhe një herë përgëzime më të sinqerta!  *

----------


## e panjohura

Do te mundohem une te tregoj nje ,,mesele drenice''nese ja dale!
Njeni i Llaushes shkon te terzija(rrobaqepsi)dhe kerkon ti qepen tierqit te njejt si te bajraktarit te llaushes,terzija ja qepe tierqit(lloj i pantalonave te lesht)por fshatari nuk eshte i knaqur dhe i thot :macka: o qe besa as ngat nuk jan si te bajraktarit kta!
-Ky ja ktheu:
-Valla zoteri njejt jan veq by.. e bajraktarit smund ti ngjes ty!

Ps.Ndoshta eshte ndryshe po une e mbaj mend si fmi kete ,,mesele'' sepse e lidhnin me gjera tjera!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mesele si krijime popullore, që janë kultivuar e përdorur tradicionalisht në odat tona, kanë luajtur rol të madhë në edukimin e brezave të rinj, nga se mesele është e lehtë për tu mbajtë mënd se është e shkurtër, në anën tjetër, me mesele thuhet një porosi e madhe, por çka është edhe më karakteristike, porosia ipet tërthorazi pa e prekur personin të cilit i dedikohet porosia.
Si në çdo mes, meselet janë kultivuar e përcjellur brez pas brezit edhe në territorin e komunës së Rahovecit, e nëpër fshatra edhe sot e kësaj dite tregohen me ëndje gjat ndejes nëpër odat.
Me zhvillimin ekonomik, me zbulimet shekullore të mjeteve radiodifuzive, interesimi i brezave të rinjë për kultivimin, përdorimin apo thurrjen e meseleve të reja, me siguri që ka rënë, andaj që të mos i lënë koha në harresë, kam filluar me grumbullimin e meseleve duke i ndëgjuar në meset e ndryshme të komunës sonë.
Nuk kam njohuri a i ka shënuar dikush më heret ndonjërën nga këto mesele, nga se nuk kam studiuar këtë fushë,  sipas meje as që prish punë, edhe nëse përsëriten disa herë, këto mesele meritojnë edhe të përsëriten, ngase janë thurrë me një mjeshtëri shumë të madhe, apo ngjarrjet e vërteta janë aq të qëlluara, porositë e tyre janë shumë didaktike, të fuqishme edhe nëse përdoren sot e nesër e kurdoherë....


				Agim METBALAi* 
13.11.2003


*Lam Ostrozubi – këngëtari, duke shkuar rrugës për fshatin Caralevë, takohet me një çoban me plotë bagëti të majme mirë. Ai me vete kishte edhe tre qenë e njërit ia kishte vënë kumonën. Lama i shikon me rend bagëtinë dhe qent e pastaj e pyet çobanin:
	- Mirë bre çoban, unë e di se kumonat i vehen kuajve, lopëve, dhive, dhenëve... por qenit? Pasha zotin nuk po e kuptoj këtë punë!
	- Ia kemi qit kumonën se ky qen po kafshon tinës! – ia kthenë çobani!
*				***

*
E vet njëri mederizin në nji mexhlis:
	- A është haram bre Hoxhë me ngrënë bukë në nevojtore?
	- Me than të drejtën, kurkund në Kuran nuk shkruan se është haram, por kur del prej nevojtores tuge u pertypur, hallki nuk din çka ke ngrënë!
					Tregoisuf Gashi, Drenoc*

----------


## faiksmajli

Po u sjell edhe une dicka nga barcoletat e Halil Xanit, kryesisht me tematike gjate luftes ne Kosove.
Kerkoj falje nga ata qe ndoshta u ngjallin kujtime jo te kendshme.

 Mahi nga lufta

1. Në kodër të qyqarëve

Gjatë ofenzivës së forcave serbo-çetnike, në verën
e vitit 1998, një familje nga Drenica shkoi në Prishtinë.
Kur u paraqit në Këshillin e Emergjencës, ata pasi e
shikojnë një listë, i thonë:
-E kemi një shtëpi të lirë në Kodër të Trimave, mund
t`ju vendosim nëse doni?
-Jo- ua ktheu drenicaku- mua ma gjeni një shtëpi
në Kodër të Qyqarëve, se po të isha trim, unë do
të isha tash në Drenicë, e jo këtu.


2. Prej nga je? 

Gjatë ofenzivës serbe të shtatorit të vitit 1998,
në malet e Qyqavicës u strehuan shumë familje 
nga Drenica. Aty dëgjova këtë dialog:
-Kah të patëm oj shoqe?
-Nuk di as vet. Kam qenë e martuar në Polac. 
Dy javë ndejta në Galicë, një muaj në Dubofc,
dy muaj në Kollë e qe tri ditë jemi këtu në
bjeshkë. E ti a po e din ti tash nga jam?


3. A po qesin?

Gjatë luftimeve në Prekaz, në mars të vitit
1998, disa gra e fëmijë erdhën në lagjen tonë.
Baqica i kishte mjelë lopët dhe hyri në shtëpi. 
Njëra nga gratë mysafire e pyet:
-A po qesin? Baqica duke aluduar tek lopët, i përgjigjet:
-Po valla, po qesin boll.
-Uh, qyqet na, donë me ardhë edhe këndej-ia kthei ajo.
-Qysh mori qyqet na, çka kishin me pi fëmijtë?
-Uh, gru, gru, unë mendova mos po gjuajnë shkjetë.


4. Kjo më nuk durohet

Në një fshat, diku në Kosovë, banorët kishin 
ikur para ofenzivës serbe dhe ishin fshehur 
në një mal. Ata, nga mali i shihnin shtëpitë duke 
u djegur nga kumbarët e deridjeshëm serbë.
Kur shkjetë hynë edhe nëpër kopshtet me perime 
dhe shkatrruan edhe serrat, njëri nga ata bërtiti:
-Vëllezër, kjo më nuk durohet. Kush është i gatshëm 
të vdesë, le të vijë pas meje.


5. Do ta ndajmë oborrin

Një familje nga Drenica, me një kerr fëmijë, 
ia mësyn Mitrovicës dhe vendoset tek një 
familje e cila e pranon me ngrohtësi.
Pas pak ditësh, drenicaku kishte blerë dërrasa.
I zoti i shtëpisë e pa duke i shkarkuar dhe e pyeti:
-Çka po të duhen ato dërrasa, o lum miku?
-Burrë, vendosa ta ndajmë oborrin. Shumë fëmijë,
po përzihen e besa edhe po lazdrohen.


6. Mos i qaj tapetat

Njëri nga Drenica gjatë luftës së 98-ës ishte 
vendosur në një familje në Mitrovicë. I zoti i 
shtëpisë e kishte pritur mirë, por një ditë 
ishte ankuar tek mysafiri se fëmijtë kishin 
nisur t`ia shkatrrojnë tapetat në mur.
Drenicaku ia ktheu:
- Qysh bre nuk po të vjen marre, mua ma
kanë djegur shtëpinë e nuk u bë nami e
ti ankohesh për tapetat, lëri burrë fëmijtë 
le të luajnë.


7. Veturën po e blej unë

Një familje kishte ikur nga lufta dhe ishte
vendosur në Mitrovicë. i zoti i shtëpisë 
nuk kishte qenë edhe aq i fortë ekonomikisht,
por kishte vendosur ta mbante me shpenzime 
të vetat. Kur iu harxhuan paratë, ai i tha mysafirit 
se kishte vendosur ta shiste veturën. Ky farë trimi
e kishte pasur një duç marka me vete, por që nuk
e kishte shpenzuar asnjë cent, po i thotë:
-Veturën po e blej unë, sa e merr tjetërkush.


8. Këta kanë vdekur, jo unë

Një ushtar i UÇK-së nga Dërvari ishte plagosur 
rëndë gjatë luftimeve të ofenzivës serbe të 
shtatorit në Qyqavicë. Kur e gjejnë disa shokë 
e tërheqin prej aty dhe e vendosin në një vend 
të sigurt, i lajmërojnë edhe shokët tjerë. 
Derisa vijnë të dytët, ushtarët i zë gjumi, 
kurse ushtari plagosur nuk mund të flinte nga 
dhembjet. Me të arritur, ata e pyesin:
-A nuk ke vdekur, a?-Jo, unë jo, por këta shokët-iu përgjigjet 
ushtari në shaka.


9. E kam nemë viçin

Në Prekaz të Poshtëm, derisa ishte si zonë 
më e lirë, ishin vendosur disa familje nga 
fshatrat ku ishte më rrezik nga luftimet. 
I zoti i një shtëpie që kishte shumë mysafirë 
e kishte prerë një viç. Pas dy ditësh aty
shkoi edhe një nip nga Gllobari. 
Daja po i thotë nipit:
-Rras mish se e kam prerë atë viçin që 
i thosha të hëngërshin qentë.


10. A e biem pulën o babë?

Njëri kishte pranuar në shtëpi disa të 
zhvendosur. Një mbrëmje derisa hanin darkë, 
çka kishte qëlluar, një fëmijë po i thotë të 
zotit të shtëpisë:
-A e biem pulën o babë?
-Jo, jo, prit edhe pak!
Mysafirët merrnin ngapak, por nuk largoheshin,
duke menduar se njëmend do të bijnë edhe pulë.
Prit e prit, pasi pula nuk erdhi, ata u larguan 
nga sofra.
Atëherë plaku i tha atij fëmijës:
-Bjere babo tash pulën!
Pasi i hëngri trohat e bukës, pulën e përzunë përjashta.


11. Uji në benzinë

Gjatë luftës, Qirezi ishte ende zonë e lirë
dhe e kontrolluar nga UÇK-ja. Aty bëhej 
njëfarë tregu dhe njerëzit furnizoheshin 
me artikuj të ndryshëm.
Njëri duke shprazur një kanistër me
benzinë, e mbante ombrellën sipër kapakut
të rezervoarit për të mos rënë pikat e shiut.
Njëri duke e shikuar këtë skenë i tha:
-O lum jarani, hiqe atë ombrellë, se uji ka hyrë
moti në kanistër.



12. O babë, hajde ngjitma bishtin

Derisa Besimi punonte në hapjen e istikameve 
të UÇK-së në Polac, kishte thyer bishtin e kazmës. 
Kur kthehet në shtëpi, e sheh të atin duke qëndruar 
me një fqi.
Nga larg e thërret e i thotë:
-O babë, hajde ngjitma bishtin!


13. Këmba në fyt

Gjatë luftës edhe Bilalli nga Polaci, një kohë 
të gjatë me familje kishte qëndruar në luginën e 
Tushilës, në një tendë najloni.
Një natje i kishte thënë gruas:
-Allahile, a mundesh me i ra në fije një ëndrre 
që e kam parë mbrëmë?
-Hë, hajërli qoftë- ia ktheu e shoqja.
-Gati më ka dalë shpirti, disi njëfarë trau më
kishte rënë në fyt dhe ma zinte frymën-ia ktheu ai. 
Ndërkaq, ajo duke qeshur ia ktheu:
-Mos u bën merak, se nuk ka qenë tra, 
por ishte këmba ime.


14. Andej ka përplot policë

Njëfarë Sadiku nga Kozhica, një ditë ishte
nisur këmbë për në Polac. Diku në rrugë e 
takon njërin me veturë që shkonte në drejtim 
të Qirezit. Ai u ndal dhe e pyeti plakun:
-A mund të shkohet për në Qirez?
-Çfarë Qirezi, more burrë, andej nga Beçiqi, 
po vijnë forca të shumta. Ai e ktheu veturën, 
e mori edhe plakun dhe kur arritën në Polac, 
Sadiku po i thotë atij:
-Mua ndalma këtu se e kam një motër e po 
zbres e ti nëse ke ndonjë punë shumë me 
rëndësi, shko në Qirez, se ndoshta më kanë
bërë sytë se s`ka policë. 


15. O ti njeri u kall

Në kodrën Te Lisat e Xanit në fshatin Polac,
një kohë të gjatë ka qëndruar një punkt i
policisë serbe. Ata ditë e natë gjuanin me 
armë të ndryshme, kurse fshatarët vështronin 
mos po vijnë më afër.
Një grua, një ditë po i thotë të shoqit:
-O ti njeri, u kall !
-Ai turrevrap nga dera e oborrit, të shikojë 
mos po digjet fshati, kurse e shoqja ia pret:
-Jo, jo, nuk u kall fshati, por


16. Dikush po lypë hu në këtë shtëpi

Njëri që e kishte shtëpinë afër me atë ku 
ishte vendosur njëfarë komisioni i emergjencës,
një ditë duke kaluar pranë murit të oborrit të
vet, i vërejti dhjetra kuti të shprazëta të
gullashit. Shkoi në shtëpi dhe iu drejtua së ëmës:
-Nënë, dikush po lypë hu në këtë shtëpi. Si bën
që tinëz të hahen gullashat e neve po don me 
na bi në bark pasuli i emergjencës.
-Jo, djali i nënës, nuk janë ata gullashat tanë, 
po ata po i gjuajnë mbi mur në oborr tonin.


17. Do të vdesim të gjithë

Gjatë kohës së bombardimeve të NATO-s mbi
caqet serbe, njerëzit e patën shumë vështirë 
nga sulmet e parreshtura të forcave serbe. 
Një plak që i kishte humbur shpresat se do të
shpëtonin gjallë, iu thotë disa ushtarëve të UÇK-së:
-Edhe nëse shpëtojmë nga granatat, të gjithë
do të vdesim nga uria.
-Jo, axhë, liria është afër, dy javë mbahemi
me qumësht.
-E pastaj- ç`bëjmë?- tha plaku.
-Pastaj edhe dy javë e shtyjmë me mish, i presim lopët.
-Jo, jo, të gjithë do të vdesim- këmbëngul plaku.
-Ishalla akshami nuk na pret-ia kthu njëri.
Atëherë plaku u kthjellua pak e tha:
-Mos bre djalë, mos fol ashtu, a e din që e kemi 
zotin, ai na ruan e na shpëton.


18. Rojet e lara n`gjak të lopës

Dy ushtarë të UÇK-së një mbrëmje kishin dalur
në roje. Shokët e tyre në shtab për nevojat e 
ushtarëve kishin prerë një lopë aty në oborr. 
Kur filluan gjuajtjet nga punkti i policisë serbe,


19. Çka po sheh?

Një ushtar i UÇK-së që kishte dylbi përpiqej
t`i përcillte fluturimet e avionëve të NATO-s. 
Një shok i tha:
-A po sheh diçka?
-Po-iu përgjigj ai-piloti e ndezi një dunhill,
kurse unë e ti po pimë dushk mali të mbështjellë
me letër të thasëve.



20. Abeja ia sosi prapanicën policit

Katër pesë shokë, ushtarë të UÇK-së kishin 
zënë pozitë të mirë përballë një punkti të policisë 
serbe, por nuk kishin armë të tjera pos 
kallashëve. Ata gjuanin në drejtim të policisë, 
por pasi që plumbat nuk arrinin deri atje, policët
ua shplonin prapanicën dhe talleshin me ta.
Pas pak aty arrin Bekim Berisha-Abeja dhe kur
i sheh të mërzitshëm i pyet:
-Çka keni, mos iu kanë mbytur xhemitë në deti?
-Jo, i thanë ata-por këta kallashët tanë nuk po 
na bëjnë punë.
-Hajt gjuani ju njëherë-iu tha Abeja.
Ata gjuajtën, kurse polici që u zhvesh, më nuk 
u ngrit në këmbë, nga snajperka e Abesë.

Nga Halil Xani

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Përshëndetje Halil Xani, dhe urime të përzemërta për humoreskat e sajuar...

Vazhdoni më tej, keni prirje të hatashme për humoreska...*


***

*Shkon nji i ri dhe njërit ia kërkon  vajzën për grua, për të cilën është perhap lajmi se është vajzë shumë e parehatshme:

	- Kam ardhë me ta kërkuar vajzën për grua!
	- Unë po ta japi me gjithë dëshirë, por vajzën e kam të parehatshme!
	- Ani ani, ajo bëhet leht, por ti apo ma jep!
	- Po ta japi e të qoft perhajër!
	Mbas martesës, ajo prap vazhdon me jetën e parehatshme.
	Qohet i burri e ja then nji dorë e pastaj e qon te godeni.
	Godeni ia rregullon dorën.
	- Sa tkam borxh bre usta?
	Ia kthen godeni: 
                -10 Qese!
	- Qe usta unë po ti japi 20 qese, se bon që ia thej edhe tjetrën!
	Bërtet gruaja me të madhe:
	- Merri burro merri parat, se kurr nuk vijmë më te godeni!.
				Tregoi: Isuf Gashi, f. Drenoc - Rahovec*

----------


## xani1

Përshëndetje z. Agim Metbala. Të faleminderit për komentin tënd. unë e kam të përgatitur një libër ( të katërtin) me nja 300 mahi, origjinale. Kam shpresë se edhe atë do ta botoj gjatë këtij viti. Ditë më parë botova librin e tretë me vjersha sipas anekdotave të Nastradinit.  Do t'i zgjedh disa vjersha nga ky libër dhe do t'ua sjell edhe në këtë forum.
Ju dëshiroj argëtim të mirë

----------


## xani1

Unë sonte për herë të parë i pashë këto mahi që "paskan ardhë" këtu.

----------


## Flora82

MOS  I SHAJ  DJELMT  PO  LEVDOI  SE  BAHEN TE MIRE

 Ni  babê  i  kish  pasê  tre  djem .  Vishin musafirt  me bujtê .  E pvetshin   plakun :
  O   plak,  djemt  qysh  i  ki? 
  A p'e sheh  kêt  t'madhin? E çoj n'sheher  ,  as  nuk  din me  ble ,  as nuk  din  me  shit ,  as  nuk  din me  ba  kurrgju   t'hajrit ,  hiç.
  Po  ky  i  dyti? 
 T'dytin e  çoj n'araê  ,  e  çoj  n'livadh ,  s'din  me  livrue , s'din me  kositê  ,  s'din  me  krasitê  ,  kurrgja  hiç.
  Po ky  i  treti ?
  T'tretin  e  çoj  me  gja  .As nuk  dine  me  m'rujtê  gjanê  ,  z  ja  zê  polari  e  i  hup  e keq  e  ma  keq.
  Musafiri  ish  kanê  plak.Po i  thot masi duelên  djemt  pej  ode:
   A  po  m'ngon  ti  mue  dishka ? 
  shka  ,  bre  mixhê ? 
  Merri  -  thot   - e  livdoji  djemt  e  mos  i  kesh  , e  t'bahen   djemt  e  mirê.
 P kah  p'i  keshê   e  p'i  shanê ti  ,  ata  edhe  keq e  ma  keq  po  shkojnê.
      Plaku  edhe  ja  dha  fjalen  qi  qashtu  kish  me  ba  .Edhe  ja  nisi   e  po  i  livdon, po  u flet  me  t'mirê  e  nuk  po  i  keshê  edhe  kur  gabojshin  dishka.
    Hajt ,  hajt   ,  kalon  ni  motmot.Kur    u ba   motmoti,  aj  musafiri  apet  shkon  n'at  shpi. Plaku  e  kish  harrue  e  s'p'e  din  hiç.E  vetê  musafiri  plakun:
   Qysh  i  ki  djemt? 
   Ap'e  sheh  kit  t'madhin ? Kur  e  çoj  n'sheher ,  me niqin  banka  krejt  shpijen  e  math  ,  e  vesh  e  i  bjen  tana  t'mirat.
   Po  i  dyti? 
   Ky i  dyti,  kur  shkon  n'arê  e  n'livadh,e  prashit e  kosit,  punon  mirê sa  s'ka  si  bahet  ma  mirê  .çirak  m'bani.
   Po i  treti?
   I treti  çoban asht.I ruen  gjanê ,  as  nuk  i  lê  me  ja  zanê  polari, nuk  ban  dam ,çirak  m'bani.
  At'herê  foli  plaki :
   Para  ni  vjeti  une  jam  kanê ktu  e  a  e di  shka  t'kam  thanê?
  A ti  je  kanê  a ?
  Po ,  une  jam  kanê  e  t'kom  msue  qi  nuk  duhet  me  i  marrê  thmitê  me  t'keq.
 Qe,  tash  qi  ja  paske  fillue  me  i  marrê  me  t'mirê   e  mos  me  i  keshê   e  mos  me  i  sha, shyqyr  t'u paskan  ba  djemt  e  mirê. Tu'i folê  mirê,  bahen thmitê  e  mirê  e  jo  me  u  folê  keq  se  edhe  thmija  at'herê   shkojnê  keq.



      Nga   Anton  çetta 
Prozê  popullore  nga  drenica  .

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Përshëndetje z. Agim Metbala. Të faleminderit për komentin tënd. unë e kam të përgatitur një libër ( të katërtin) me nja 300 mahi, origjinale. Kam shpresë se edhe atë do ta botoj gjatë këtij viti. Ditë më parë botova librin e tretë me vjersha sipas anekdotave të Nastradinit.  Do t'i zgjedh disa vjersha nga ky libër dhe do t'ua sjell edhe në këtë forum.
> Ju dëshiroj argëtim të mirë


*I nderuar Xani 1, kanë "ardhur" si kanë ardhur humoreskat e Juaja kët, ku janë dhe ka bërë mirë që i ka postuar z. Faik Samajli...
Do ju kisha preferuar t'i postoni në vazhdim nga disa humoreska... Pak krijues sajojnë humoreska origjinale...

Përshëndetje i nderuar!*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Folkori yne eshte shume i pasur dhe i larmishem, por qe sikur po e ekzagjerojme pak me perdorimin e ngjyrave ( ne te shkrojtur )... :buzeqeshje: 
Mire ju qe jeni te rinj, po ne pleqt na vishen syte shpejt, jo vetem nga mallengjimi, por edhe nga nderrimi i ngjyrave..., kur lexojme...
Pershendetje

----------


## xani1

Më vjen mirë që i kanë pëlqyer mahitë e mia z. Faik Smajli dhe i ka sjellur këtu. Besoj se po ju pëlqejnë edhe forumistëve të tjerë. Tash për hir të z. Agim metbala, po i sjell disa minihumoreska. Sa ia kam qëlluar, do të vlerësoni JU.

1.TE KRYETARI

PALA: Mirëmëngjesi!
SEKRETARESHA: Mirëmëngjesi, urdhëroni!
PALA: Oj çikë, a asht kryetari këtu, pata nji punë shumë me randsi?
SEKRETARESHA: Jo, axhë, më vjen keq, por nuk është këtu.
PALA: Po ku asht bre mixhë, a ban me ditë?
SEKRETARESHA: Ka shkuar në RTK.
PALA: Mos bre, po kur paska kalu me punë atje, s`paskna nije?
Auuuu, na paska marrë në qafë bre!
SEKRETARESHA: Jo, jo, axhë nuk ka kaluar, me punë, 
por e kanë ftuar mysafir në programin e mëngjesit.
PALA: Ahaaaaaa, eh mirë pra, vi une neser prap se nime e kam ni punë unë.

Të nesërmën:

PALA: Oj çikë, sot mos gabo me m`thanë se kryetari asht në RTK.
SEKRETARESHA: Jo axhë, sot nuk është në RTK, po në TV 21, 
e kanë ftuar në emisionin drejtpërdrejt.
PALA: Ma bre, po na a ja dham votën me nejtë në punë  e me na i
 nreq punët qe na ka premtu, a me shku në televizion.
SEKRETARESHA: Axhë, unë nuk di. Vetëm po të tregoj se ai nuk 
është këtu e as mos e prit se sot nuk kthehet në punë fare.

Ditën e tretë:

PALA: E treta, e verteta. Sot mos më thuj se ka shku në KTV, se e han 
krroqen kresë pasha mixhen.
SEKRETARESHA: Të lumtë goja  axhë, ia qëllove. Po kush të tregoi.
Njëmend sot është mysafir në programin e mëngjesit në KTV.
PALA: Po mirë, moj çikë, unë po të besoj ty, po nuk po e marr vesh
pse ai përdit me shku në Prishtinë, a nuk kishin ata spikera a?
SEKRETARESHA: Jo axhë, jo,, kryetarin po e thërrasin si njohës të situatës 
aktuale e  si analist, se asi moderatorësh vërtetë kanë mjaft.
PALA: Selam bani këtij kryetarit, thuj u kan nji analist plak e ka thanë nashta 
unë nuk i pres zgjedhjet tjera, veç djemve e nipave kam me ju lanë amanet mos 
me ia qitë ma kokrrën ati që krejt kohën e kalon nëpër televizione.

----------


## xani1

2. Edukimi i nxënësve

Shkolla private e Shkozës shpall konkurs për pranimin 
e nxënësve, të cilët do të edukohen se si:
-të mos pijnë duhan në klasë sikur mësuesit e tyre,
-të mos qëndrojnë në çajtoret plot tym në lojën me gurë si mësuesit e tyre,
-të mos shkojnë të dehur në punë si disa doktorë në disa spitale të Kosovës,
-të mos e vjedhin buxhetin sikur disa ministra e zyrtarë të lartë të Kosovës,
-të mos vjedhin komplet libra të të tjerëve e të thonë se janë të tyre,
-të mos vjedhin ujin, rrymën, pyllin, vagonët, shkollën, kishën...
-të mos vjedhin votat gjatë zgjedhjeve kur të rritën,
-nxënëset të mos vishen sikur disa mësuese të tyre...
Për këto dhe tema të tjera Ju garantojmë suksesin.

3. Formaliteti i babait-amini

-O Muharrem, Shabani të ka pranuar për mik dhe po ta kërkon vajzën për djalin.
-Qy, qy, qy, qy, qy, qy ! Shabani, po thua a? Po unë nuk po e njoh more atë Shabanin. Jaaaaa, nuk ja jap, toka e qielli po të bëhen bashkë.
-More Muharrem, mos u ngut. Mos fol ashtu se Shabani më ka thënë  me të tregu se  e ka bërë terminin e dasmës në hotel.
-Çka po thua eeeeeej? Me zor po dojka me ma marrë çikën Shabani aaaa?
Jaaaaaa, veç po u dashka me e fshi mirë kallashin, se tybe treqind tybe, kurrë jo.
Në atë çast vajza  sjell kafetë. Ajo e kishte dëgjuar gjithë muhabetin. 
Ju drejtua babait:
-Mos u bën nervoz, ooooo  babiiiii. Ne me Liridonin ashtu jemi marrë vesh. 
E dëgjove se datën e martesës e kemi caktuar,  edhe hotelin e kemi rezervuar.
- Mirë moj bijë, mirë, qy mirë, po çfarë miri ore, e unë? 
E unë vetëm formalitetin duhet ta bëj a?
-Jo, babi jo. Nuk ta marr unë ty fytyrën. Ti nuk je për formalitet, por vetëm duhet t`ia bësh aminin kësaj pune, o babushi im i dashur.

----------


## xani1

4. Ditëlindja e doganierit?

Bisedojnë shokët doganierë:
-Burra, çka po i çojmë kolegut për ditëlindje.
-Asgjë, u përgjigj njëri.
-Jo bre se marre t`i shkojmë duarthatë.
-Mos keni dert, unë e kryej edhe për juve.
Nuk është marre, ai orë të mirë ka, makinë të mirë, po, 
shtëpinë e mobiluar po…
Kur shkuan atje, ky u ngrit në emër të shokëve 
dhe i uroj edhe 100 pranvera dhe i tha:
-Koleg, kemi vendosur që nesër ti të jesh shef i ndërrimit. 
Ky besoj do të jetë shpërblimi më i mirë për ditëlindjen  tënde, a po?

5.Të gjitha nuk na bijnë hise

 -A e kemi Kushtetutën si të Evropës?
-Po.
-Edhe flamurin?
-Po.
-Edhe Himnin?
-Po.
-Edhe rrogat e funksionarëve?
-Po.
-Ani?
-Çka ani. Të gjitha këto që the i kemi si në Evropë, 
por papunësinë dhe rrogat e të punësuarëve nuk i 
kemi si në Evropë, bile as si në Bangladesh.
-Eeeee, të gjitha nuk na bijnë hise pasha bacin.

6. Donacion për donatorët

-A ndëgjove?
-Çka a ndëgjove?
-Sa paret na i dhanë ata donatorët?
-Po, po ndëgjova, po çfarë hajri kemi unë e ti.
-Paj, unë e ti ndoshta jo, por Kosova po.
-Ishalla është ashtu si po mendon ti, e nuk është ashtu si e di unë.
-Pse qysh, çka?
-Sipas meje ky është më tepër donacion për donatorët.
-Jooooo, moreeeeeee?
-Poooo, moreeeeeee.
-Si, qysh?
-Më tha një mik, se ata po i caktojkan do menaxherë me ardhë 
me kqyrë qysh do t`i harxhojmë ato para.
-Ani, çka ka të keqe këtu?
-Jo, jo asgjë, vetëm se gjatë gjithë kohës sa po rrishin ata këtu, 
mëditjet i kishin nga një mijë euro në ditë.
-Çka po thue eeeeeeej?
E valla n`koftë ashtu si po thua ti, vërtetë këto qenkan, donacion për donatorë

7. A flasim për KEK?

Shabani: Hasan, a sheh prapë KEK-u po na e bën terr 8 me 2.
Hasani: Të lutem Shaban, mos më fol për KEK-un. Ata janë 
bërë si boza e bozaxhisë.
Shabani: Mirë, mirë, Hasan, më falë, unë nuk e dita se je bërë 
kaq alergjikë në këtë temë.
Hasani: Po, pra, çka është tepër, tepër është. Kot, atyre nuk ua lë asnjë kritikë.
Shabani: Ani, ani, Hasan, ndërrojmë temën e bisedës.
Hasani :macka: o, po ata prapë po vazhdojnë me vjedhje…
Shabani:Ani de e ndërrojmë temën, ë?
Hasani: M`u ka mbushur mendja se tash në kohën e pushimeve, 
rrymën po e shesin në Shqipëri.
Shabani :hihi: asan a e ndërrojmë temën a jo?
Hasani: Po, po. Nuk ia vlen të flitet për ata që po na lënë në terr, 
ata që po duan të na çmendin me zhurmën e gjeneratorëve nëpër qytet…
Shabani: Hasan, të lutem, mjaftë më se vërtet qenke alergjikë në këtë temë.
Si duket tri ditë me ndejtë bashkë, ti nuk don me ndërru temën e bisedës.


8. Daja ma hëngri kalin

-Tungjatjeta Hasan!
-O tungjatjeta edhe ty!
-Hasan a e ke kalin ende, a e ke shitë.
-Jo valla, ia pata shitë një daje, pse po më pyet?
-Paj bre Hasan po më duhen pak pare, e thashë m`i gjen do hua.
-Jo vallahi, nuk kam asnjë metelik.
-Qysh bre nuk ke, e kalin po thua e paske pas shitë?
-O e shita, e shita, po  pare nuk ka.
-Qysh bre nuk ka, po pse?
-O nuk kam, se kalin që e pata shitë ma hangri daja.
Kurrë paret nuk m`i dha, haram i koftë.

9. Vazhdo ti me atentatet

-Hallo, hallo Amrush...
Heeeej, a po më ndëgjon, kqyr se djali ma lshoi kompluterin, 
lëshoma edhe ti kameren.
 Hë, eh tash mirë po ban. Qyre sa mirë, po doket kfjellt, xham.
 Eh teknikë, bre. Thojshin para do kohe se do të vjen ni zaman 
që ki me folë me njeri në Amerikë e edhe ki me e pa.
Qy- qy, qy- qy, po çka i ki ato libra para veti o Amrush, a edhe atje po lexon a?
-Qe valla, kesh kah e lexoj librin  e Ibrahim kelmendit, Atentatet.
- A po aaaaa, e masi koke i zanun nuk po te pengoj, vazhdo ti me 
atentatet se flasim herave tjera. S`ka problem jo.
Hajt tungjatjeta.


10. Më ngordhi miu

Tungjatjeta koleg!
Tungjatjeta!
-A ndëgjove?
-Hë, ç`paska ndodhur?
-Më ngordhi miu.
-Miiiiiu, moooos bre!
-Po vallha.
-Eeeeu t`i pastë marrë të ligat.
-Jo, po, i mori të ligat e veta se unë e gjeta një tjetër.
-Si tjetër, ku?
-Ashtu, ma fali një mik, i kishte pasur dy mausa.

11. Vdekja për së gjalli

-Mirëmëngjesi, Hashim!
-Mirëmëngjesi!
-Prej kur po blen bukë të furrës, a mos të ka 
vdekë gruja e nuk paskam ndëgju.
-Jo, valla, gruja jo, por kam vdekur unë për së gjalli. 
-Mos, bre, mos fol ashtu, po ti gjallë qenke.
-Jo, unë gjallë jo, por hija ime, kurrë nga rendi i magjes ma nuk del.
-Auuuu, unë thashë qysh nuk jam ardhë me të pa për gru, e tash 
nuk paskna qysh me ardhë me pa as për ty, lum hija e jaranit tem.(per oren gazmore te dates


12.Kursimi dhe “kursimi” i rrymës

Derisa kishte rrymë:
-O djali jem a e çove nxemsen te vjetat?
-Po babë e qova.
-Po te kingjat a e çove, tjetrën?
-Po babë e çova edhe te kingjat.
-A kqyre në banjo a është lshut nxemsja 
se po na ngrihet uji, o bir?
-Po, po, babë, ajo lshut është gjithmonë.
-Dritat a janë ndezë? Ndezni krejt se ma hjeshëm 
po duket shtëpia me shumë drita.
-Po, po, babë krejt dhezë janë?
-Edhe ato  zbukuruest mbi murin e oborrit?
-Po, po, babë krejt sabah e kemi ba.
-Ashtu pra, sa të jetë kështu pa sahat, 
ta bajmë sabah n`tana anët.

Kur ndalet rryma:

-O djali jem, mule e kqyr hiqni prej rrymës krejt 
aparatet e dhezne agregatin.
Fikni të gjitha dritat se na fiku ky hamam agregati .
 Edhe këtë dritën  këtu në odë fikne se hamë bukë
 e pimë çaj me dritë të televizorit, nami nuk bahet.  
Ehh, përpara me fitilaqa  bajshim dritë.
Duhet me kursye djali jem, benzini shtrejt, na ropën 
këto pompa të benzinës..


13.(S) ËSHTË MAHI ME EMRAT

-A ua din emrat e nxënësve tuaj, z.mësues?
-Po.Në klasën time ka:
Luan, Dren, Drenushë, Sokol, Petrit, Astrit, 
Ukë, Mjellmë, Sokol, Bilibil, Shqiponjë, Pëllumb Fëllanzë,..
-O zotri mësues, nuk po të pyes për kopshtin zoologjik.
-As unë nuk po të flas për kopshtin, por për fëmijët.
-Aha!
-E të tjerë a ka?
-Po, si. Janë:
Berati, Shkumbini, Drini, Vjosa, Vlora, Elbasani, Tomorri,
Adriatiku, Miloti, Mirdita,…
-O mësues, nuk të pyeta për gjeografinë e Shqipërisë.
-Jo, jo, e kam fjalën për emrat e nxënësve.
-Mirë, po të tjerë a ka?
-Po, ka, ka si jo.
Hana, Urani, Ylli, Ylberi, Diella, Afërdita, Venera, Ajri, Hava, Agimi…
-O, mësues, nga kopshti zoologjik më çove në Shqipëri, kurse 
tash më çove edhe më larg edhe më lart,  në qiell.
E, po këta janë emra shqip o dashamiri im, unë nuk kam faj.
(S) është mahi me emrat.

14. Ada  mori  hu

Një shok imi më tha:
-A ke dëgjuar, në Drenas ADA MORI HU.
-Mos bre - i thashë. Aiii, hi, si nuk kam dëgjuar më herët. 
Nuk kam çare pa shkuar ta vizitoj.
Kur arrita në Drenas, po e pyes një vendës:
-Më falni, a dini… -ku MORI HU ADA? -ma ktheu ai.
-Ja atje, dhe bëri me dorë nga shtëpia e kulturës.
Vërtet isha vonuar pak, por pasi ishte kohë e vizitës ai 
njeriu që ishte te porta më lejoi të hy brenda. 
Kur hyra në sallë, pashë shumë njerëz që kishin ardhur
nga vise të ndryshme të Kosovës dhe ishin bërë sy e vesh 
duke shikuar pjesë nga HUMORIADA.

----------

